# Alloy wheel paint problems



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Cleaned the tt to day and after cleaning the wheels I notice the alloy wheels have small cracks in the power coating .
I had all my alloys power coated about 8 months ago.

Here is a couple of photos of the cracking in the power coating 

















If any one can help and let me know what they think it could be that my have cause my alloy wheels to go like this.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

It looks as if the lacquer has started to craze - have you been using the 'Eastern European' car wash by any chance? Some of the chemicals those guys use are nothing short of a strong acid!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi raz

Thanks for the reply

I happy to say I never use them guys, I seen the water barrels they use lol
I have used a good wheel cleaner plus use my jet wash to clean them ( jet wash on low )

Just seams to have got bad over the cold weather , was ok in the summer.

Do you think it could of been from the power coating process ?

Cheers

Phil


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I would go and see what your powder coaters say first of all. As long as you haven't been using an acidic wheel cleaner (show them the brand if possible) then I would make polite noises suggesting that it might be down to their process or quality control. - no powder coating should react like that after such a short time


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers raz

I think I will do

See what they say

Thanks again mate

Phil


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

I experienced this myself after I painted a spare wheel, it started as yours have but got progressively worst over the following months in my case I had put too much paint on too quickly. Not sure if its the same for powder coating, but I'd certainly be speaking to the guys you paid to do the job


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Harris m home

Thanks for your reply

Just a up date, took the wheels back to the guys that did them, they are going to re do them for me .
Due to the winter weather I asked them to do them in the new year so hope all work out ready for the summer meets

Cheers again guys

Phil


----------

